# Goat Ear Problems



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have one of my 6 goats that has lost some hair on the tips of its ears and has some â€œbumpyâ€ skin. Does anyone know what it is or how to fix it?
Thanks


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I kind of looks like a fungal infection.
I think i would get some ring worm/ anti fungal ointment.
one last thing it could be is a vitamin A or D deficiency more sun will help lots. a shot of A and D would not hurt.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

If this were a fungal infection, you could see the spore shoots under a microscope if you did a skin scraping or took a hair sample. But because it is not too severe, I would go right to treating it with a Clorox/Water solution 1:10 ratio. Its cheaper than the ointments and I find it is MUCH more effective. Just be careful not to get it in the goats eye and don't let him eat any of the solution. If you don't see an improvement in 4 days I would discontinue the treatment and consider alternatives....Mineral deficiences are usually more generalized so unlikely but worth checking out. Did he get frost bite by any chance?


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. We will try the Chlorox/water treatment for a few days and see how it goes. 
I don't believe it is frostbite as we havn't had any cold weather and the other five goats ears seem to be ok. 
I will let you know how the treatment works.
Thanks


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd suspect lice or ear mites. Use a couple of doses of Ivermectin 10-14 days apart.


----------

